# Patterning



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

I just got in from patterning my SX3 with a Kicks High Flyer and was kinda dissapointed. Doesnt seem like Im getting a very high pellet count in my 30" at 40 yards. Mid 50's with 1 3/8oz BB and mid 70's with 1 3/8oz 2 shot. Pattern is fairly even through out though. Are these good bad or otherwise? Is there a calcution to figure it out? What have some of you other guys gotten? Is there a link to a previous thread? Thanks


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Before you get to carried away, how many test patterns did you shoot and have you compared them to the factory choke of equivalent restriction?

I generally like to shoot at least three but prefer 5 and compare them to see how uniform the pattern will stay.

The next thing to consider is what is the pattern doing at the ranges you most commonly will be shooting at as well.

I start at 20 and work up sometimes even moving it only 5 yards at a time to see the break point on pattern uniformity and density. If you do not have a cutout of a duck a Nerf football will work as well in checking the pattern for overall hits. It is a bit thick in the middle but gives a fair representation .


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a website that give you an idea

http://www.rfgc.org/reload/pattern_density_calc.htm

Here is also an average of how many pellets are in each load depending on size of shot and amount.

http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Campg ... count.html

Look at this site

http://www.shotgun-insight.com/ShotgunI ... mmary.html


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks guys! I will try some of your suggestions and see what I get.


----------

